# Fedor Interview (Translated)



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Ôåäîð Åìåëüÿíåíêî. Îôèöèàëüíûé ñàéò

-What you think of Pride being sold etc.? How will it affect MMA?
-I don’t know, I hope it’ll be for better. Unfortunately new bosses are trying to impose their will on us and we’re having some trouble coming to an agreement with them. I hope it works out and they give us good terms, because Bodog is not as popular right now.



-What you think of rules change in Pride?
-bad idea, the rules that were in Pride before are well known to fans of Pride, they are used to them, when you change rules you’re going to lose some audience, happened many times before.



-Who are you in talks with now?
-I’m being offered k1 contract, Bodog as well, right now we’re not having an agreement with new bosses of Pride.



-What you think about Pride losing it’s top HWs to UFC?
-It’s not a loss, they’ll fight in BOTH, that is also what my possible contract looks like.


-How do you handle rude people, anybody try to bully you outside the ring?
-People that I’m around are very nice and we almost never have this problem. I always try to solve problems by explaining to people that they’re wrong. Everyone is nice to me (laughs)


-How are top fighters outside the ring and in it?
-Mostly fighters are nice outside the ring and relaxed, we have a good laugh often. Wanderlei, for example, is very nice outside the ring and my good friend, but in the ring he presents himself as a very scary terrible warrior. Mirko and Nogueira are very nice, but before our fights they tried to avoid my company, only saying hello and that’s it.


-How do you react to other fighters bad mouthing you? Any specific fighter that you don’t like personally?
-There are good and bad comments about me from many fighters, when it’s bad it’s not very nice to hear (laughs) but I’m not mad because they do it to attract attention to themselves, they don’t mean it really.


-cage or ring, which do you prefer to fight in?
-No difference to me, I trained in a cage at first, it’s all the same thing I think.


-Your thoughts on doping control in MMA, do you know fighters that do it?
-I like how UFC tests, Pride closes it’s eyes on a lot of this stuff and that’s not good. I know several fighters that use performance enhancing drugs but I’ll not say who, because it’s their personal business and I can’t sell anyone out.


-Were you offered to be on the big Los Angeles show in June?
-No.



-Why did you choose to train in Holland?
-In my opinion they are the best kickboxers and I go there often to raise my striking skills, one of my managers is from there, Sapi, and he’s organizing for us to train together again soon, we’re on great terms with them.


-Who you think is the best in MMA after you?
-oh, I don’t think of myself as the best, I admire and respect Couture, also Crocop, Nogueira and Arlovski, there are many fighters who are really great and deserve admiration.


-What you think your chances are in k1? Do you want to try k1?
-Everyone must do what they love, Ernesto Hoost loves Thai boxing and does it all his life, for me I want to do MY thing that I trained for, I wouldn’t want to fight and then heal up for 6 months. I’m not feeling k1 really.


-Is Judo good base for MMA?
-Judo is very good, but more important is: How well will the new MMA fighter develop his other skills after his amateur carrier in Judo is over.


-Do you try to improve, learn new things like kicks or just try to perfect what you already know really well?
-I try to learn new things all the time. I’m working hard on my kicks, it’s not on autopilot yet, but I think soon my kicking will “fly”.


-Is there a chance to see you fight your brother in a Pride ring?
-I don’t think so, but sounds to me like he wants to, he’s always talking about it.


-What you think of recent upsets?
-Henderson is top fighter; hence he didn’t upset Wanderlei, one of them had to lose. Crocop was a lot better than the Brazilian fighter, but failed to perform to his potential, and lost badly. I hope this’ll motivate him like after Randleman fight when he came back and began to KO people non-stop.


-Are there great fighters that never got a chance to fight in MMA or Combat *****? Can anyone beat you in Combat *****, or has anyone?
-No. Anyone can enter Combat ***** Russian Championships if they want to prove something, and this year I won it, I’ll be representing Russia at the World Championships next. In MMA it’s harder to get into ofcourse.


-What did you want to be when you were a child?
-I always wanted to be a top great athlete, but I was not athletic, my dreams couldn’t come true because many of my classmates were faster, better coordinated and bigger than me.


-Favorite foreign actors? Music?
-I like Bruce Willis, I listen to all kinds of music and like many actors.


-Your shoe size and your brother’s?
-46, but Aleks is wider.


-Are you a happy man? Would you change anything in your life if you could go back?
-I’m happy, surely I’d change a few things if I could do them over, but I’m happy now.


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice. Thanks bro! Rep for you! I hope to see Fedor fight soon. And I hope that he gets himself a good contract. It really doesnt matter to me where he fights because he is always fun to watch.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks! and I agree with the comment about the brazilian fighter and CroCop.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

*Your thoughts on doping control in MMA, do you know fighters that do it?
-I like how UFC tests, Pride closes it’s eyes on a lot of this stuff and that’s not good. I know several fighters that use performance enhancing drugs but I’ll not say who, because it’s their personal business and I can’t sell anyone out.*

Fedor is no snitch.

Awesome interview. Seriously, Fedor is such a bad dude, and he's not even trying to be a bad dude, dude.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I think my name says it all.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes, but it should be changed to "Fedor>All Except Bas Rutten"


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Damone said:


> Yes, but it should be changed to "Fedor>All Except Bas Rutten"


Damone, you tell Fedor your sorry.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Great interview. I hope he fights for both Pride and the UFC.*

*Fedor=Bas*


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Great interview. I hope he fights for both Pride and the UFC.*
> 
> *Fedor=Bas*


I guess I cant argue with that. Bas is THE man afterall.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Seriously, every time I read a Fedor interview I like him more and more.


----------



## benn (Dec 4, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> Seriously, every time I read a Fedor interview I like him more and more.




I feel the same way.


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

Doesn't sound like he's getting any offers from the 'new bosses'. That's bad. Are they just waiting him out? Maybe nobody is getting any offers because the deal isn't done.


----------



## schizovboi (Oct 22, 2006)

nice post rep


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

interview said:


> -How do you handle rude people, anybody try to bully you outside the ring?
> -People that I’m around are very nice and we almost never have this problem. I always try to solve problems by explaining to people that they’re wrong. Everyone is nice to me (laughs)


Rude drunk in bar - "hey, you're that Russian guy *hic* You don't look so bad *hic* I bet I can kick your ass
Fedor - Initiate sequence 254. Terminate target.
Rude drunk - Oh shit....


interview said:


> -What you think of recent upsets?
> -Henderson is top fighter; hence he didn’t upset Wanderlei, one of them had to lose.


Quoted for truth. Can I rep Fedor for that?

Seriously, is it even possible for me to be clinging to Fedor's nuts any harder at this point? I practically live in his nuts.


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

Damn he trained in a cage first, no advantage over him there, seriously this is just one of the many reasons Fedor is more well rounded and experienced than Cro Cop (or anyone lol).


----------



## Dutch Master (Sep 12, 2006)

I think it's pretty sad that they can't offer the PRIDE Heavyweight Champion, and possibly the greatest fighter in MMA a decent contract.

They need to pull their heads out their asses.

I agree about the rules too. It just won't be the same without PRIDE rules, especially knees to the head of a downed opponent. 

I hope Fedor doesn't get discouraged with PRIDE and the UFC, and just stands his ground. He seems very level headed, and easy to work with. Maybe he can become an official PRIDE/UFC merger spokesman.


----------



## KTs_2007 (Feb 26, 2007)

Man this guy is so cool!He has something good to say for anyone.I think one of the reasons he's undefeated is his lack of arrogance.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> Rude drunk in bar - "hey, you're that Russian guy *hic* You don't look so bad *hic* I bet I can kick your ass
> Fedor - Initiate sequence 254. Terminate target.
> Rude drunk - Oh shit....
> 
> ...


Where at in his nuts do you live? I dont think Ive seen you around here.:dunno:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Do you guys have air conditioning in Fedor's nuts? Because, in Bas Rutten's nuts, we do.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Even Fedor's interviews are epic and badass. He and Nog being friends is awesome as well. "Come on Fedor let me pull off a triangle eh?" "I think I'll just pound your face some more, lolz"


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Damone said:


> Do you guys have air conditioning in Fedor's nuts? Because, in Bas Rutten's nuts, we do.


O we got the works baby.:thumbsup:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Fedor's nuts have their own o-zone layer and gravitational pull. Possibly a moon or two.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, yeah? Well, Bas Rutten's nuts have a Dunkin Donut's. Beat that, Fedor's nuts!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Fedor's nuts have Alexs and oh yeah his sperm.


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

Rutten>Kohsaka>Fedor


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

^^Whos Kohsaka?


On Fedors nuts we have hookers and blackjack.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Damone said:


> Oh, yeah? Well, Bas Rutten's nuts have a Dunkin Donut's. Beat that, Fedor's nuts!


We have a 7/11, a target, a roller dome, and a gym where Fedor himelf (dont ask how) makes a guest appearance from time to time.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Judokas said:


> ^^Whos Kohsaka?
> 
> 
> On Fedors nuts we have hookers and blackjack.


The man who technically holds a win over god.


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

asskicker said:


> We have a 7/11, a target, a roller dome, and a gym where Fedor himelf (dont ask how) makes a guest appearance from time to time.


lol, brilliantly over the top.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

asskicker said:


> We have a 7/11, a target, a roller dome, and a gym where Fedor himelf (dont ask how) makes a guest appearance from time to time.


Damn, you win. Rutten's nuts can't compete with that and hookers and blackjack. Luckily, I am a simple man, so I'll stay snuggled in Bas Rutten's balls.


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

You guys should come over to Big Tims balls, seriously we've got........
*Tumbleweed*


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

asskicker said:


> The man who technically holds a win over god.


Oh yeah that guy...that wasn't a proper loss in my books.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

HyperNinja said:


> You guys should come over to Big Tims balls, seriously we've got........
> *Tumbleweed*


I'm a Tim fan, but seriously, this was hilarious.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Judokas said:


> Oh yeah that guy...that wasn't a proper loss in my books.


Of course not. I like to pretend it never happened. I still refer to Fedor as undefeated.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

As do I. I also refuse to acknowledge Vitor Belfort as a former LHW champion.


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

I dont believe Gonzaga really "won" that fight against Cro Cop, i believe Cro Cop should have recieved a bye in recognition of his past achievements and been awarded the title on account of Randys lack of hair.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

HyperNinja said:


> I dont believe Gonzaga really "won" that fight against Cro Cop, i believe Cro Cop should have recieved a bye in recognition of his past achievements and been awarded the title on account of Randys lack of hair.


Are you comaring Gonzagas win to TK and Vitors. Its not like were just making excuses for those guys winning. Both Belfort and Kohsaka were awarded wins in fights that shoudve been ruled No Contests. Thats why we dont count then.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Gonzaga won and a big win at that but it can't be ruled as not really a lose by fans just because it was an upset.


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

asskicker said:


> Are you comaring Gonzagas win to TK and Vitors. Its not like were just making excuses for those guys winning. Both Belfort and Kohsaka were awarded wins in fights that shoudve been ruled No Contests. Thats why we dont count then.


lol i know, just being an ass.


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

asskicker said:


> Are you comaring Gonzagas win to TK and Vitors. Its not like were just making excuses for those guys winning. Both Belfort and Kohsaka were awarded wins in fights that shoudve been ruled No Contests. Thats why we dont count then.


lol i know, just joking around.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Where at in his nuts do you live? I dont think Ive seen you around here.:dunno:


34 Left Nut Boulevard. I usually hang around the gym on Thursdays. I try to do a few laps around the gene pool, but it's usually pretty packed.


----------



## benn (Dec 4, 2006)

Damone said:


> Do you guys have air conditioning in Fedor's nuts? Because, in Bas Rutten's nuts, we do.




LOL. Sometimes you crack me up.

repped for makin me laugh.:laugh:


----------

